
Show HN: Canary deployments on Serverless - davidgf
https://github.com/davidgf/serverless-plugin-canary-deployments
======
ccverak
Great plugin! I would like to see it as part of the core of the framework for
the AWS provider as pointed by some here
[https://github.com/serverless/serverless/issues/4595](https://github.com/serverless/serverless/issues/4595).

------
tatoa
Thanks for this plugin!!

